# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Ondergewicht / Vreemd eetpatroon

## Giel Reservewiel

Hallo!

Mijn hele leven heb ik al last van ondergewicht en daar wil ik nu verandering in gaan brengen. Ik ben een negentien jarige jongen, 187cm en ik weeg 60kg. Hiermee kom ik op een BMI van 17,2 en dat is helaas ook wel te zien aan mijn lichaam.

Telkens mijn gewicht ter sprake komt zijn er mensen die dan roepen: 'Je moet meer eten' of iets in die richting. Helaas is het niet zo makkelijk voor mij. Mijn eetpatroon is een beetje vreemd te noemen. Ik probeer altijd wel normaal te eten, dus gewoon ontbijt - lunch - avondeten met af en toe een snack of iets lekkers erdoor. Mijn ontbijt is altijd wel hetzelfde: 2 sneetjes bruin brood. Echter schommelt mijn eetlust ENORM van dag tot dag. Er zijn dagen dat ik totáál geen trek heb in een lunch en het dan bij slechts 1 sneetje blijft (ja, ik weet dat het slecht is) maar er zijn ook dagen dat ik 5 tosti's naar binnen werk. Ditzelfde geldt ook voor het avondeten.

Ik vermoed dus dat er twee redenen zijn waarom ik zo licht ben: ten eerste ligt het aan mijn bouw, omdat ik mijn hele leven al dun ben en mijn moeder vroeger exact hetzelfde had. Ten tweede denk ik dat de dagen dat ik totaal geen trek heb een probleem voor mij is. Ik probeer mezelf er wel toe te dwingen dan toch te eten omdat ik weet dat het slecht voor me is om dat niet te doen, maar dan krijg ik een misselijk gevoel alsof mijn lichaam ook lijkt te zeggen dat het niet wil dat ik dan ga eten.

Ik wil mijn lichaam graag weer wat toonbaarder maken en ik heb werkelijk geen idee wat daarvoor de beste methode is. Ik ben een sportieve jongen, ik ben niet lui en bereid er moeite voor te doen. Er zijn mensen die zeggen dat ik moet gaan fitnessen, er zijn ook mensen die zeggen dat ik speciale shakes moet nemen, maar er zijn dan altijd weer mensen die het daar niet mee eens zijn en zeggen dat dat totaal niet helpt. 

Kortom: ik heb geen idee wat de beste manier voor mij is om mijn ondergewicht te verhelpen. Ik hoop dus ook dat er iemand op dit forum is die mij wil helpen!

Alvast hartelijk bedankt!

PS: Een professioneel bodybuilder heeft mij ooit verteld dat ik absoluut niet moet gaan trainen als ik nog zo'n ondergewicht heb. Hij zei dat dat erg slecht voor mijn gewrichten, spieren en pezen was, maar ik weet niet in hoeverre dat waar is.

----------


## Nora

Het lijkt me idd dat shakes en veel fitness je niet helpen om zwaarder te worden. Het beste voor je is om drie keer per dag te eten en twee tussendoortjes. Maar ja, je geeft zelf al aan dat je dagen hebt dat je geen trek hebt. Kun je ook achterhalen waardoor het komt dat je geen trek hebt. Zit er bijvoorbeeld een patroon in of heb je iets meegemaakt die dag wat niet prettig was? Misschien als je dat weet, kun je daar iets me doen.

----------


## dizzy88

Hallo Giel,

Jouw situatie is erg herkenbaar. Ik ben ondertussen 25 (191cm en weeg 75kg). Iets meer dan jou maar toch ook nog steeds erg mager. Toch ben ik de voorbije jaren een 8tal kilo bijgekomen zonder daar echt veel extra voor te moeten doen.

Ik zou eens een ruime schatting maken van het aantal calorieën dat je per dag inneemt. Bijkomen zal enkel lukken wanneer je meer calorieën inneemt dan je lichaam nodig heeft om te functioneren. Ik kan moeilijk zeggen hoeveel jouw lichaam nodig heeft maar er zijn verschillende methodes om dit te bepalen. Ik zou bijvoorbeeld je BMR eens bereken (dit is het aantal calorieën dat je lichaam verbruikt wanneer het in ruststand is), sommige mensen verbruiken zelf een hoog aantal calorieën wanneer ze slapen. Zonder voldoende voeding zal bijkomen heelaas nooit lukken. Ik vrees dus dat je regelmatiger (en meer) moet gaan eten.

Probeer ook het aantal maaltijden te verhogen (eet een 4-5 maaltijden per dag indien mogelijk). Een proteïne drankje met melk (ik gebruik liefst kokosmelk of soyamelk) kan je eigenlijk als een extra maaltijd beschouwen. Je zou dus je ontbijt kunnen behouden en om 11 uur een proteïnedrankje drinken + dan ook in de namiddag weer een). In het begin zal het aanvoelen alsof je constant opgeblazen bent maar dit went wel. Meer eten met af en toe een krachttraining is ook geen slecht idee, het zijn vooral spieren die je wil bijkweken dus indien je (bij voorkeur met begeleiding) een schema afwerkt zou je na enkele maanden toch resultaten moeten zien. Ik weet niet in welke mate die bodybuilder gelijk heeft maar het is wel waar dat je erg moet opletten en jezelf nooit mag overzetten. De meeste fitnesscentra hebben wel opgeleide mensen die je hierbij kunnen begeleiden.

Verder zou ik ook alle frisdranken (vooral light dranken) uit je leven verbannen. Eet als snack iets met veel proteïnen en natuurlijke vetten (eiren maar ook noten zijn bijvoorbeeld ideaal). Eet je bijvoorbeeld graag pindakaas dan is dat mooi meegenomen (dit bevat veel calorieën en als je een kwaliteitsmerk koopt zal dit zelf zonder toegevoegde suikers zijn). Ik denk dat je zowel training als voeding nodig hebt en dat je er dan wel moet geraken. Dit zal echter niet op een dag gebeuren en kan echt wel maanden tot jaren vragen.

----------


## Giel Reservewiel

> Het lijkt me idd dat shakes en veel fitness je niet helpen om zwaarder te worden. Het beste voor je is om drie keer per dag te eten en twee tussendoortjes. Maar ja, je geeft zelf al aan dat je dagen hebt dat je geen trek hebt. Kun je ook achterhalen waardoor het komt dat je geen trek hebt. Zit er bijvoorbeeld een patroon in of heb je iets meegemaakt die dag wat niet prettig was? Misschien als je dat weet, kun je daar iets me doen.


Bedankt voor je antwoord! Ik heb er eigenlijk nooit echt op gelet wanneer ik die dagen heb dat ik totaal geen trek heb. Wel is het zo, dat het vaak zo is dat wanneer ik erg actief ben, ik veel meer trek heb. Ik werk bijvoorbeeld op zaterdag van 9 tot 5 en dan loop ik de hele dag rond; zeker wel een paar kilometer. Op deze dagen eet ik veel meer dan wanneer ik op een vrije zondag thuis ben. Misschien is dat iets dat er mis is... dat mijn lichaam denkt dat het zonder voedsel kan wanneer ik het rustig aan doe?




> Hallo Giel,
> 
> Jouw situatie is erg herkenbaar. Ik ben ondertussen 25 (191cm en weeg 75kg). Iets meer dan jou maar toch ook nog steeds erg mager. Toch ben ik de voorbije jaren een 8tal kilo bijgekomen zonder daar echt veel extra voor te moeten doen.
> 
> Ik zou eens een ruime schatting maken van het aantal calorieën dat je per dag inneemt. Bijkomen zal enkel lukken wanneer je meer calorieën inneemt dan je lichaam nodig heeft om te functioneren. Ik kan moeilijk zeggen hoeveel jouw lichaam nodig heeft maar er zijn verschillende methodes om dit te bepalen. Ik zou bijvoorbeeld je BMR eens bereken (dit is het aantal calorieën dat je lichaam verbruikt wanneer het in ruststand is), sommige mensen verbruiken zelf een hoog aantal calorieën wanneer ze slapen. Zonder voldoende voeding zal bijkomen heelaas nooit lukken. Ik vrees dus dat je regelmatiger (en meer) moet gaan eten.
> 
> Probeer ook het aantal maaltijden te verhogen (eet een 4-5 maaltijden per dag indien mogelijk). Een proteïne drankje met melk (ik gebruik liefst kokosmelk of soyamelk) kan je eigenlijk als een extra maaltijd beschouwen. Je zou dus je ontbijt kunnen behouden en om 11 uur een proteïnedrankje drinken + dan ook in de namiddag weer een). In het begin zal het aanvoelen alsof je constant opgeblazen bent maar dit went wel. Meer eten met af en toe een krachttraining is ook geen slecht idee, het zijn vooral spieren die je wil bijkweken dus indien je (bij voorkeur met begeleiding) een schema afwerkt zou je na enkele maanden toch resultaten moeten zien. Ik weet niet in welke mate die bodybuilder gelijk heeft maar het is wel waar dat je erg moet opletten en jezelf nooit mag overzetten. De meeste fitnesscentra hebben wel opgeleide mensen die je hierbij kunnen begeleiden.
> 
> Verder zou ik ook alle frisdranken (vooral light dranken) uit je leven verbannen. Eet als snack iets met veel proteïnen en natuurlijke vetten (eiren maar ook noten zijn bijvoorbeeld ideaal). Eet je bijvoorbeeld graag pindakaas dan is dat mooi meegenomen (dit bevat veel calorieën en als je een kwaliteitsmerk koopt zal dit zelf zonder toegevoegde suikers zijn). Ik denk dat je zowel training als voeding nodig hebt en dat je er dan wel moet geraken. Dit zal echter niet op een dag gebeuren en kan echt wel maanden tot jaren vragen.


Ook jij bedankt voor je antwoord! Ik heb net mijn BMR uitgerekend en ik kwam op 1,685 calories/day. Ik ben inmiddels begonnen met mijn eerste aanpassing. 's Avonds rond 11 uur heb ik vaak ineens trek in een snack. Ik eet dus vanaf vorige week, voordat ik ga slapen een 30cm stokbroodje kruidenboter. Heerlijk warm uit de oven. Ik heb even gekeken en één zo'n stokbroodje is 581 kcal. Het is toch weer wat extra's dat ik binnen krijg, toch? En nog een vraagje: in de laatste alinea zeg je 'Verder zou ik ook alle frisdranken (vooral light dranken) uit je leven verbannen'. Ik drink regelmatig gewone cola (geen light). Het is niet zo dat ik alléén maar cola drink hoor, maar ik denk zo'n 1 a 2 glazen per dag wel. Waarom raad je mij aan om cola uit mijn leven te verbannen? Het lijkt me juist dat ik sneller aankom als ik dit soort dranken, die meer calorieën bevatten, drink. Zie het aub niet alsof ik het er totaal niet mee eens ben hoor! Ik vind het gewoon interessant om te weten en wie weet volg ik je raad dan wel op!

----------


## dizzy88

> Bedankt voor je antwoord! Ik heb er eigenlijk nooit echt op gelet wanneer ik die dagen heb dat ik totaal geen trek heb. Wel is het zo, dat het vaak zo is dat wanneer ik erg actief ben, ik veel meer trek heb. Ik werk bijvoorbeeld op zaterdag van 9 tot 5 en dan loop ik de hele dag rond; zeker wel een paar kilometer. Op deze dagen eet ik veel meer dan wanneer ik op een vrije zondag thuis ben. Misschien is dat iets dat er mis is... dat mijn lichaam denkt dat het zonder voedsel kan wanneer ik het rustig aan doe?
> 
> 
> 
> Ook jij bedankt voor je antwoord! Ik heb net mijn BMR uitgerekend en ik kwam op 1,685 calories/day. Ik ben inmiddels begonnen met mijn eerste aanpassing. 's Avonds rond 11 uur heb ik vaak ineens trek in een snack. Ik eet dus vanaf vorige week, voordat ik ga slapen een 30cm stokbroodje kruidenboter. Heerlijk warm uit de oven. Ik heb even gekeken en één zo'n stokbroodje is 581 kcal. Het is toch weer wat extra's dat ik binnen krijg, toch? En nog een vraagje: in de laatste alinea zeg je 'Verder zou ik ook alle frisdranken (vooral light dranken) uit je leven verbannen'. Ik drink regelmatig gewone cola (geen light). Het is niet zo dat ik alléén maar cola drink hoor, maar ik denk zo'n 1 a 2 glazen per dag wel. Waarom raad je mij aan om cola uit mijn leven te verbannen? Het lijkt me juist dat ik sneller aankom als ik dit soort dranken, die meer calorieën bevatten, drink. Zie het aub niet alsof ik het er totaal niet mee eens ben hoor! Ik vind het gewoon interessant om te weten en wie weet volg ik je raad dan wel op!


De reden waarom cola geen goed middel is om bij te komen is voor je gezondheid op termijn. Cola zit vol met zuren en suiker, als je heel veel drinkt zal je inderdaad ook bijkomen dan alleen een lelijk en ongezond laagje buikvet.

Ja dat broodje is niet slecht maar vergeet zeker koolhydraten met proteinen (eiwitten te combineren). Je zou er bv nog een gekookt ei bij kunnen eten. Een glas volle melk is bv ook niet slecht.

----------

